# Can't connect to FTP sites



## gunnerone (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi, Lately I've been unable to connect to FTP sites. I've tried using Internet Explorer and the program FlashFXP. In FlashFXP, it gives the following messages, 
Connecting to "the ftp site"
Connected to "the ftp site"
Connection failed (Connection lost)

In Internet Explorer, it looks like it's working, then I get the following message, "Windows Cannot access this folder. Make sure you typed the file name correctly and that you have permission to access the folder. Details: The connection with the server was reset"

I've tried connecting to several different ftp sites, such as: ftp://ftp.ea.com/, ftp://ftp.freegames.org/, ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/, ftp://ftp.3com.com/, ftp://download.nvidia.com/Windows/

However if I open up the command prompt, I can ping these sites, and get a response back.

The second issue I've been having, is when I try to connect to my online stock account, it's also unable to connect. To connect to the stock account it uses a java based application. After I fill in my username and password and click login, it says Login in progress..., Login in progress...(attempt #2), etc. I was also able to use this program and FTP not more then a month ago.

Other then these two things, I haven't noticed any other problems. My internet works without problems, and I can connect to the other computers on my network. I ran spybot and adaware and cleaned up they few things they found. I ran the XP TCP/IP Repair program, and selected to Reset TCP/IP and Repair Winsock. I also ran hijackthis, I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary but I can post the log if it would be helpful. I'm not sure what else to try.

Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you tell us something about the network configuration? Dial, broadband, cable, DSL? Do you have a router, make/model?

If you ran the WINSOCK repair and you have SP2, you may have done more damage than good. Try this reset procedure.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## gunnerone (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. My network setup is as follows, I'm connected to a Linksys switch, which is connected to my Actiontec GT701-wg DSL Modem. I do have XP with SP2. I tried running the commands you listed, at the command prompt, but I get the error, "Program too big to fit in memory" for both of them. I tried rebooting, and I tried safe mode with command prompt, but I still get the same error message.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Something is wrong if those two commands fail, because with SP2, they should both run fine.

I'm thinking you have more than a stack issue. Can you post a HijackThis log in the HJT forum for the security folks to take a look at the issue?


----------



## gunnerone (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for your help. I went ahead and posted on the HijackThis Forum. I just thought I'd mention that I tried FTPing to my Xbox (connected to my switch) and I can connect and transfer files without any problems, with both IE and FlashFXP. Not sure if this brings any more ideas to mind. Thanks again.


----------



## zupportguy (Nov 10, 2006)

Try this one 

1. Click Tools then Internet Options
2. Click Advance
3. Click on "Use Passive FTP" (For firewall and DSL etc)
4. Click Ok

If that doesnt work try lowering down your MTU to 1400 or 1472. You can do this by accessing your modem/router configuration page.


----------



## gunnerone (Nov 12, 2006)

Sweet, I got it working! My FTP was already set to passive, I tried unchecking it, but that didn't work. Then when I was looking for the MTU I looked under the services blocked option on my modem, and sure enough FTP was blocked, (no idea how this got checked). I unchecked it, and it now works. Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Firewalls claim another victim! :grin:


----------

